# was sind privatserver?



## arogann (9. August 2007)

hiho,
(das is mein ertsser beitrag hier!)

letztens hab ich auf einer videoplatform ein paar videos über 
privatserver angeschaut und deshalb meine frage:

-was sind privasterver?
-illegal legal?
-wie kommt blizzard dahinter?
-wie machen die das damit blizzard sie nicht entdeckt?

hab auch ma in google gesucht und hab da so seiten 
gefunden wo welche einen privaten server haben und 
mit einer spezielen software kann man den server auch betretten!

P.S.:die Smilies sind spitze^^    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. August 2007)

Selbsgebasteltet Server auf denen du GM sein kannst und alles machen kannst zbGM isnel oder sonsitge sachen halt und die sind illegal so btw:;>

Die smillies finde ich auch spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (9. August 2007)

Alles andere als legal!


----------



## arogann (9. August 2007)

aso und wie macht man das jetzt z.b. wenn man die talente von einem hexe ausprobieren will?


----------



## Noxiel (9. August 2007)

Du wartest auf den neuen PTR und zockst einen Hexer. Ansonsten hilft dir nur die Aussagen anderer Hexer oder du zockst dir selber einen hoch. Für gewöhnlich merkt man ziemlich schnell ob einem ein Charakter liegt oder nicht, sollte nicht mehr als 20 Level dauern und das ist in WoW keine sehr lange Zeit.


----------



## arogann (9. August 2007)

nene das mein ich nich damit...das würde ich auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....meine frage bezog sich eher auf die die das mit nem privatserver machen....

also nochmal meine frage: mit welchen programm oder wie machen die das?

P.S.ie frage is nur reine neugier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. August 2007)

arogann schrieb:


> nene das mein ich nich damit...das würde ich auch machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aus reiner Neugier: Warum bist du so versessen darauf zu erfahren wie ein illegaler Server funktioniert? 

Um es kurz zu machen:  Der Code der offiziellen WoW-Server wird geleakt, so dass Spieler nun kostenlos auf so genannten Freeshards spielen konnten, indem sie bestimmte Dateien des Windows-Systems und von der WoW-Installation verändern oder austauschen. Diese illegalen Server sind verboten, da sie mit von den offiziellen Server gestohlener Software betrieben werden.


----------



## BlackDonco (9. August 2007)

Privat server sind das letzte und sind nicht im sinne von blizzard! durch solche leute werden die spiele immer teurer da sie unter garantie keine orginalen lizensen besitzen dadurch werden spiele filme und music bald nur noch die kaufen die es sich leisten können!!!!

Nieder mit den privaten und ich wünsche jedem einen dicken schädling auf dem rechner!


----------



## MasterV (9. August 2007)

Ich hab mal ein bisschen rumgeforscht und habe in einem Forum gelesen das es Legale Privatserver gibt. Ich weiß nicht ob das so ist ,da stand dass wenn der Betreiber des Servers eine niedrige Patch version von WoW auf dem Server aufgespielt hat z.B 1.2.11 oder ähnliche der Server legal sei... Glaube ich nicht so ganz. Ich bleib auch beim guten legalen WoW. 
btw: Meistens benutzen die Betreiber Re-Packs und die Server laufen auf ManGos bzw neuerdings Antrix Datenbanken.


----------



## Noxiel (9. August 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein bisschen rumgeforscht und habe in einem Forum gelesen das es Legale Privatserver gibt.



Auch ich habe mal ein bisschen rumgeforscht und in einem Forum gelesen, das die Masse aller deutschen Jugendlichen grenzdebile Idioten sind, die nur bis 20 zählen können, wenn sie Barfuß sind oder Sandalen tragen. 
Hältst du das auch für wahr? 



MasterV schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das so ist ,da stand dass wenn der Betreiber des Servers eine niedrige Patch version von WoW auf dem Server aufgespielt hat z.B 1.2.11 oder ähnliche der Server legal sei... *Glaube ich nicht so ganz.* Ich bleib auch beim guten legalen WoW.
> btw: Meistens benutzen die Betreiber Re-Packs und die Server laufen auf ManGos bzw neuerdings Antrix Datenbanken.



Warum sollte das unerlaubte Benutzen einer Spielversion plötzlich nicht mehr verboten sein, nur weil sie nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand ist? 

Die Salami im Supermarkt ist auch nicht frei zum mitnehmen, nur weil sie ein älteres Verfallsdatum hat.


----------



## Topperharly (9. August 2007)

privateserver sind für leute die:

1. kein internet haben
2. keine freunde haben 
3. keine ahnung von mmorpgs haben
4. kein geld haben
5. in keinem team spielen können
6. einen kleinen penis haben *gihihihih^^*

^^


----------



## Satanhimself (9. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> 1. kein internet haben
> 2. keine freunde haben
> 3. keine ahnung von mmorpgs haben
> 4. kein geld haben
> ...



zu 1.  geht schlecht ohne internet ... oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (9. August 2007)

Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht.. wollt ich nur nicht anprechen


----------



## Ysaak (9. August 2007)

Klar gehen diese ohne Internet, man muss nur die Dateien runterladen oder via Stick oder so rüberschicken, danach kann man alles einstellen damit man auch offline spielen kann!


----------



## Satanhimself (9. August 2007)

Ysaak schrieb:


> Klar gehen diese ohne Internet, man muss nur die Dateien runterladen oder via Stick oder so rüberschicken, danach kann man alles einstellen damit man auch offline spielen kann!



nur was bringt es allein durch n leeren server zulatschen ?

wenn ich perösnlich jemals auf einen privaten-server anfangen würde, würde ich doch auf einen gehen auf den soviel mitspieler wie möglich wären oder ?


----------



## Atura (9. August 2007)

Wer sich wow nicht leisten kann, soll es einfach sein lassen.
Auf einem Privaten Server sind zB. die Instanzen Teilweise leer und es ist alles verbugt und der Server kann jederzeit für immer offline sein, und noch einige andere Dinge die enorm nerven.
Ich gebs zu ich hab schon auf Privaten Servern gezockt, habs aber recht schnell wider gelassen ;D

Atura


----------



## R. Sp. (9. August 2007)

Klar geht das... Privatserver können durchaus auf deinem Heimischen PC installiert werden... oder ich sags mal so: 99% der Privatservernutzer können das ding auch Problemslo nutzen wenn DSL nicht Funzt. Einzig das Runterladen ist etwas mühsam... bei Kumpels und co


----------



## Amarillo (9. August 2007)

Bringt doch nen Guide raus damit jeder weiss wie man illegales fabrizieren kann! man man man!


----------



## Thront (9. August 2007)

so ein schrott.
auf nem leeren privat server rumlaufen und allein instanzen zocken?

kann mir absolut nix geileres vorstellen.


----------



## Otty Peek (9. August 2007)

Privatserver sind für Egos und Assis.


----------



## arogann (9. August 2007)

so mein ich das alles gar nich!

1.ich bin nicht versessen!!

2.es war nur reine neugier weil ich in youtube mal so ein vid gesehen hab!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3.ich hab mich nur gefragt wie die das machen, nicht das ich das machen möchte!! (finde das schade das ich so missverstanden wurden bin aber naja schwamm drüber^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4.bin ich genau wie ihr der meinung das die offiziellen besser sind!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zum schluss hab ich mal gehöhrt das man privatserver für lanparties nehmen kann!ich wollte nur wissen ob das geht!(nicht missverstehen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na zum glück wurde ja jetzt ma die erste meiner fragen beantwortet: illegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

P.S.:ich versuch mal nen gm zu fragen oder jemanden der bei blizz arbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...sobald ich ergebnisse dazu hab werde ich sie hier bekannt geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (9. August 2007)

arogann schrieb:


> P.S.:ich versuch mal nen gm zu fragen oder jemanden der bei blizz arbeitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schlechte idee ...

du siehst ja wie die leute es hier missverstehen
nur wenn das der GM missversteht und intolereant ist ... viel spass beim langem diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (9. August 2007)

deswegen hab ich auch ohne internet geschrieben^^ xDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## arogann (9. August 2007)

lol aso ok, aber wie kann ich dann zu dem thema mehr erfahren, denn mein freund der interessiert sich mehr wie cih dafür^^


ich frag nur um mitreden zu können^^


----------



## bogus666 (9. August 2007)

arogann schrieb:


> lol aso ok, aber wie kann ich dann zu dem thema mehr erfahren, denn mein freund der interessiert sich mehr wie cih dafür^^
> ich frag nur um mitreden zu können^^



Google.


----------



## arogann (9. August 2007)

kk werde ich mal versuchen


thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (9. August 2007)

Da badindeed es in diesem Thread neulich so schön zitiert hat, hier noch einmal der Auszug aus der EULA:



> B. Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren. Dementsprechend dürfen Sie weder als Spielleiter (Host) fungieren, noch Dienste anbieten, die der Initiierung von Spielen dienen, noch Kommunikationsprotokolle abfangen, emulieren oder weiterleiten, die von Blizzard Entertainment als Teil von World of Warcraft genutzt werden, unabhängig davon, welche Methoden dabei zur Anwendung kommen. Zu diesen untersagten Methoden gehören insbesondere, jedoch nicht ausschließlich, die Emulation von Protokollen, Rückentwicklung oder Modifizierung von World of Warcraft, das Hinzufügen von Komponenten zu World of Warcraft oder die Benutzung von Hilfsprogrammen, die gestatten, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren.


----------



## hoffi3d (9. August 2007)

da will ich auch mal etwas posten....

die eula wurde schon mehrfach zerpflügt!

wenn da drin steht sie haben leute auf der straße zu erschiessen und du stimmst zu musst du es noch lange nicht tun!

Ich kenne kein Urteil gegen einen Privateserverbetreiber ihr?

Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch ein Passus über Goldkaufen und Accountsharing kann mich auch da nicht an eine Verurteilung erinnern!

Zur Frage des TE:
Auf den Servern kannst du eigentlich alles was auf WOW Servern geht nur das du da Gott spielen kannst lv. Skills Spells nach belieben ändern kannst!
Du kannst Monster spawnen lassen. Sie killen! Naxx in 10 minuten solo machen! Dir jedes Item selber geben.
Neue Items machen! Halt Gott spielen!

Blizzard wird 0 dahinter kommen wenn du dich nicht zufällig bei Strato einmietest und 200 WOW Server aufmachst. Übertrieben gesagt!

Du brauchst zum betreten keinerlei Software!

Bei dir kommt mir der starke Verdacht das du einen testen willst magst! Das was du fragst ist zu spezifisch! Das hat nichts mit Neugierde zu tun. 
Ich habe zwar das nötige Wissen aber ich werde dir weder hier noch per PN antworten!

@ Noxiel
Wenn du PS so verteufelst woher weißt du das die Serverdaten geleakt wurden? Ich weiß naheliegend aber gibt es maybe gibt es auf der Welt gute Coder!? Also woher das Fachwissen? Selber einen?

@ BlackDonco
Lizenzen? gibt es für Private Server Lizenzen?
Und hör mir bitte auf mit Musik und Filmen! Solange Schauspieler und Musiker Millionen verdienen kann es der Industrie da garantiert nicht schlecht gehen! Und Blizzardspiele werden deswegen wohl nicht teurer die Privates machen nicht 1% der Kunden aus!

@ Topperharly
1. Wie bekommst du ohne Inet die Dateien die ja zwangsweise geleakt wurden?
2. evlt. sogar mehr Freunde da WoW ewig Zeit frisst, gute Gilden/Spieler investieren viel Zeit und das RL leidet. Auf privates kannst du dir das zeug so holen! Also mehr Zeit evtl. weniger VL Freunde!
3. wieso keine Ahnung? woher rührt dein Fachwissen?
4. jojo scheiss alg assis
5. jo wieder mal fachwissen. aber leute auf richtigen servern ham teamplay!
6. jo und kleiner penis das kommt immer! denk mal drüber nach!

@ atura stimmt einfach nicht!

@ otty warum egoisten?


zum spielen sind die server zumindest wenn man keinen großen mit guter anbindung hat => langweilig!
zum testen und spass haben aber bei weitem ok....


----------



## Isegrim (9. August 2007)

hoffi3d schrieb:


> da will ich auch mal etwas posten....
> 
> die eula wurde schon mehrfach zerpflügt!
> 
> ...



Weshalb hat eigentlich noch keiner der Spieler, die wegen des Bruchs einer dieser &#8222;ungültigen&#8220; Bestimmungen ihren Acc verloren haben, gegen Blizz geklagt? :>

*&#8364;dit:* Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist: Wenn es Blizz zu bunt wird, unternehmen sie auch etwas. So geschehen bei der Schließung der Seite blizzhackers.com, auf der es u.a. Anleitungen zu und Downloads von Emuservern gab (Nur die Software an sich; die Seite betrieb selbst keinen Server). Dazu die Stellungnahme von Robert Laverick:



> As many of you are aware, Blizzard Entertainment strongly opposes the development of unauthorized emulation servers designed to facilitate the use of pirated versions of Blizzard's copyrighted World of Warcraft game client. In accordance with this position, we have taken action to halt the development of such servers, and will continue to do so as needed.
> 
> While we appreciate the devotion and enthusiasm that many of the visitors to BlizzHackers and similar websites have for World of Warcraft, we have consistently maintained that the development of World of Warcraft emulation servers is unlawful, both under U.S. and international law, because such server development breaches our EULA and Terms of Use, circumvents our copyright protections, and facilitates the infringement of our copyrighted game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noxiel (9. August 2007)

Isegrimm 1 : 0 hoffi3d


----------



## hoffi3d (9. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Weshalb hat eigentlich noch keiner der Spieler, die wegen des Bruchs einer dieser „ungültigen“ Bestimmungen ihren Acc verloren haben, gegen Blizz geklagt? :>
> 
> *€dit:* Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist: Wenn es Blizz zu bunt wird, unternehmen sie auch etwas. So geschehen bei der Schließung der Seite blizzhackers.com, auf der es u.a. Anleitungen zu und Downloads von Emuservern gab (Nur die Software an sich; die Seite betrieb selbst keinen Server). Dazu die Stellungnahme von Robert Laverick:




Amerikanische Gesetze. Wobei es ist mit Sicherheit eine Grauzone aber die Eula´s sind 100% auch net i.o.!


ahso bevor einer fragt ich habn wow account und bezahle monatlich an blizz mein geld obwohl ich andere möglichkeiten habe!

edit: noxiel und die vorherigen punkte? 0 tore schon klar herrlich einseitig


----------



## Isegrim (9. August 2007)

hoffi3d schrieb:


> Amerikanische Gesetze. Wobei es ist mit Sicherheit eine Grauzone aber die Eula´s sind 100% auch net i.o.!
> ahso bevor einer fragt ich habn wow account und bezahle monatlich an blizz mein geld obwohl ich andere möglichkeiten habe!
> 
> edit: noxiel und die vorherigen punkte? 0 tore schon klar herrlich einseitig



Wenn du als Argument anbringst, die EULA wäre deshalb nicht rechtens, weil Blizz sonst schon längst Serverbetreiber verklagt hätte, mußt du dir auch die Gegenfrage gefallen lassen, weshalb keiner der Gebannten bisher Blizz verklagt hat.

Weder das eine noch das andere ist ein unumstößlicher Beweis für die Rechtmäßigkeit oder die Unrechtmäßigkeit der EULA.

Am Ende steht ein Patt.


----------



## Azeka und loki (9. August 2007)

Hi Leute ich muss sagen ich bin nicht gerade für Privat server aber diese sind jenachdem wo sie sich befinden in e8iner Grauzone. Ist der Server online das heißt für jederman zugänglich ist er illegal da Blizzard ihren Source Code nie kostenfrei zugänglich machen würde wenn ihr iohn nur auf eurem Rechner habt sind sie in der sogennanten grauzone da ihr ihn nur für euren "eigen Bedarf" nutzt was aber schwachsinnig ist da ihr dann dort alleine rum lauft und ausser ein paar speiler reien nichts machen könnt und es wird schnell langweilig. Wenn ihr ihn online stellt hat das evtl schwerwiegenden Konsequenzen da Blizzard euch mit Klagen wegen Diebstahls und und und eindecken kann bzw wenn ihr ihn nur nutzt um kostenlos zu spielen könnt ihr auch belangt werden wegen nutzung einer illegalen Quelle.

Zum Abschluss: Leutz Privat ist out dann zockt doch Diablo da könnt ihr auch cheaten was ihr wollt (nur nicht online bitten des nervt) und solltet ihr auf nem Privat server spielen wollen denkt daran es werden nicht genug spieler darauf sein um eine gute Gilde hochzu ziehen bzw um ernsthaft in Instanzen gehen zu können 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Lòki the MigthyMigthy Protection- Retribution- Holy- Paladin


----------



## hoffi3d (9. August 2007)

Azeka schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich muss sagen ich bin nicht gerade für Privat server aber diese sind jenachdem wo sie sich befinden in e8iner Grauzone. Ist der Server online das heißt für jederman zugänglich ist er illegal da Blizzard ihren Source Code nie kostenfrei zugänglich machen würde wenn ihr iohn nur auf eurem Rechner habt sind sie in der sogennanten grauzone da ihr ihn nur für euren "eigen Bedarf" nutzt was aber schwachsinnig ist da ihr dann dort alleine rum lauft und ausser ein paar speiler reien nichts machen könnt und es wird schnell langweilig. Wenn ihr ihn online stellt hat das evtl schwerwiegenden Konsequenzen da Blizzard euch mit Klagen wegen Diebstahls und und und eindecken kann bzw wenn ihr ihn nur nutzt um kostenlos zu spielen könnt ihr auch belangt werden wegen nutzung einer illegalen Quelle.
> 
> Zum Abschluss: Leutz Privat ist out dann zockt doch Diablo da könnt ihr auch cheaten was ihr wollt (nur nicht online bitten des nervt) und solltet ihr auf nem Privat server spielen wollen denkt daran es werden nicht genug spieler darauf sein um eine gute Gilde hochzu ziehen bzw um ernsthaft in Instanzen gehen zu können
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Lòki the MigthyMigthy Protection- Retribution- Holy- Paladin




So in etwa! Es macht auf Dauer keinen Spass! 

@ Isegrimm so mein ich das nicht lese mir die Eula auch nie durch glaube aber mehrfach gelesen zu haben das da dinge stehen die hier in D. garnicht so vereinbar sind! Jetzt keinen bock zu suchen da ich 0 auf Streit aus bin. Mich nerven nur die Anschuldigungen und unhaltbaren Behauptungen von einigen Leuten hier!

Warum keiner Blizz verklagt hat ist eine gute Frage!


----------



## LuBeLiMo (9. August 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auch ich habe mal ein bisschen rumgeforscht und in einem Forum gelesen, das die Masse aller deutschen Jugendlichen grenzdebile Idioten sind, die nur bis 20 zählen können, wenn sie Barfuß sind oder Sandalen tragen.
> Hältst du das auch für wahr?



ganz ehrlich?
ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arogann (10. August 2007)

1.es ist WIRKLICH nur reine neugier, weil ein freund mich darafu gebracht hat
2.werde nich NIEMALS auf einen privatenserver gehen, da is es mir egal ob ich in den offizielen 20x gruul gehen muss um die schultern zu bekommen....die offizielen machen einfach mehr spass!
3.bei der eula könnte ich etwas zitieren wo privatserver ERLAUBT...ich weiss nur nich ob ich das hier machen soll...egal ich machs

Original Ausschnitt der Eula:
Blizzard Nutzungsbestimmungen 2b 

http://wow-europe.com/de/termsofuse.html hat folgendes geschrieben:
Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren! Dementsprechend dürfen Sie weder als Spielleiter (Host) fungieren noch Dienste anbieten, die der Initiierung von Spielen dienen, noch Kommunikationsprotokolle abfangen, emulieren oder weiterleiten, die von Blizzard Entertainment als Teil von World of Warcraft genutzt werden, unabhängig davon, welche Methoden dabei zur Anwendung kommen.* Zu diesen untersagten Methoden gehören, jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt, die Emulation von Protokollen, Tunneling, Rückentwicklung oder Modifizierung von World of Warcraft, das Hinzufügen von Komponenten zu World of Warcraft oder die Benutzung von Hilfsprogrammen, die gestatten, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren*



Oder hier:

http://www.wow-forum.com/de/2475-wow-ser...ch-xd.html
http://www.hackerboard.de/thread.php?thr...adid=24872

ihr könnt das alles nachlesen wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt

in dem ausschnitt sagt blizzard (so wie ich das sehe)das privatserver erlaibt sind...was nicht erlaubt ist is z.b. das cheaten auf offizielen oder als gm da zu arbeiten...ausserdem sind privatserver solange erlaubt bis man nicht 200 davon aufmacht oder gebühren wie blizzard dafür zu verlangen!


bitte korigiert mich wenn ich irgendetwas falsch verstanden hab


----------



## hoffi3d (10. August 2007)

arogann schrieb:


> zu newbie,
> 
> 1.es ist WIRKLICH nur reine neugier, weil ein freund mich darafu gebracht hat
> 2.werde nich NIEMALS auf einen privatenserver gehen, da is es mir egal ob ich in den offizielen 20x gruul gehen muss um die schultern zu bekommen....die offizielen machen einfach mehr spass!
> ...



deine posts klingen defenitiv anders! und ich bin der meinung das du schon herumprobiert hast. anders kann ich mir fragen wie
"aso und wie macht man das jetzt z.b. wenn man die talente von einem hexe ausprobieren will?"
oder
"also nochmal meine frage: mit welchen programm oder wie machen die das?"

es geht einfach mit den talenten! ein progi xyz halt wozu brauchst du bitte den name?
der ist schon "Fachwissen" was du garnicht brauchst! zum mitreden? ich bitte dich....


----------



## arogann (10. August 2007)

du kannst mir sagen was du willst....ich weiss es ist neugier!!


----------



## Satanhimself (10. August 2007)

kann mir einer den begriff "leak" bzw. "geleakt" erklären ?

ich steig da nicht so ganz dahinter

&#8364;: ah okay leak -> nichtfertiggestelltes gekautes game
danke wikipedia


----------



## Isegrim (10. August 2007)

arogann schrieb:


> * Zu diesen untersagten Methoden gehören, jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt, die Emulation von Protokollen, Tunneling, Rückentwicklung oder Modifizierung von World of Warcraft, das Hinzufügen von Komponenten zu World of Warcraft oder die Benutzung von Hilfsprogrammen, die gestatten, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren*



Was ist denn an dieser Passage so mißverständlich? Blizz verbietet es, zu hosten. Fertig. Den oberen Teil hatte ich oben ja schon zitiert.


----------



## Atura (10. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Weshalb hat eigentlich noch keiner der Spieler, die wegen des Bruchs einer dieser „ungültigen“ Bestimmungen ihren Acc verloren haben, gegen Blizz geklagt? :>
> 
> *€dit:* Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist: Wenn es Blizz zu bunt wird, unternehmen sie auch etwas. So geschehen bei der Schließung der Seite blizzhackers.com, auf der es u.a. Anleitungen zu und Downloads von Emuservern gab (Nur die Software an sich; die Seite betrieb selbst keinen Server). Dazu die Stellungnahme von Robert Laverick:



Ich hab mir den Rest nicht durchgelesen, *aber* es gab bereits Briefe von Rechtsanwälten, die Accounts wurden dann wider freigestellt, da Blizzard sich auf kein Verfahren einlässt, sie hätten mit sicherheit die Anwälte, aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer ist keine Klage bisher zustande gekommen sonder in der Regel der Account wider Freigestellt worden, dies ist jezt kein aus der Luft gegriffendes Argutement sonder das habe ich bereits selbst mitbekommen.

lg


----------



## Isegrim (10. August 2007)

Atura schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Rest nicht durchgelesen, *aber* es gab bereits Briefe von Rechtsanwälten, die Accounts wurden dann wider freigestellt, da Blizzard sich auf kein Verfahren einlässt, sie hätten mit sicherheit die Anwälte, aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer ist keine Klage bisher zustande gekommen sonder in der Regel der Account wider Freigestellt worden, dies ist jezt kein aus der Luft gegriffendes Argutement sonder das habe ich bereits selbst mitbekommen.
> 
> lg



Quelle?
Du meinst auch ganz sicher keine Accounts, die im Zuge einer der Säuberungsmaßnahmen Blizzards unrechtmäßig gesperrt wurden? Wenn nicht, dann wäre das der Freibrief zum Cheaten. :/


----------



## hoffi3d (10. August 2007)

Klingt plausibel es sollte ja keiner wissen! Denn wenn es die Leute wissen gehts ab oder?

Ich für meinen bin gegen cheaten im Multiplayer, Solo ist es eine andere Geschichte!

Zumindest finde ich es erstmal sehr nice das du als Mod diese diskussion nicht gleich closed wie es viele gemacht hätten!


----------



## Atura (10. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Du meinst auch ganz sicher keine Accounts, die im Zuge einer der Säuberungsmaßnahmen Blizzards unrechtmäßig gesperrt wurden? Wenn nicht, dann wäre das der Freibrief zum Cheaten. :/




Wie soll ich dir eine Qulle geben wenn es bei mir in der Nachbarschafft passiert ist, die haben deshalb keinen Internetbeitrag gemacht ;D.
Und ein Privatserver ist ja kein Cheating in dem Sinn, da es nicht wirklich Spass macht, wer auf einem richtigem Server und einem normalen Server gespielt hat,  weis das ein Privater Server wirklich Schlecht ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hinzu kommt das es keine Freifahrt deshalb ist (zB. boting, goldkauf, exploiting)
Weil man sich erstens einen Anwalt erst einmal leisten muss, wer das dann kann, muss sich ersteinmal den aufwand machen. Und zu allerlezt kommt, das es die meisten nicht wissen. 

Ein nettes beispiel, das Blizz wenig Macht hat, ist die Anklage die sie einmal gegen den Hersteller der Bots gemacht haben......man hat nie mehr was davon gehört...


lg


----------



## Noxiel (10. August 2007)

Wieso erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht in einem Thread über die Illegalität eines Tuns zu diskutieren, dass von Blizzard eindeutig als solches bezeichnet wird.

Nur weil Blizzard offenbar noch keinen Handlungsbedarf sieht (wobei sich diese Aussage relativiert) gegen schlecht gemachte Offline-Server vorzugehen, ist das noch keine Grundlage für ein entschuldbares Handeln. 

Um genau zu sein diskutieren die meisten Befürworter von Offline Servern über die Zusammensetzung der Farbe Grau.


----------



## hoffi3d (11. August 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieso erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht in einem Thread über die Illegalität eines Tuns zu diskutieren, dass von Blizzard eindeutig als solches bezeichnet wird.
> 
> Nur weil Blizzard offenbar noch keinen Handlungsbedarf sieht (wobei sich diese Aussage relativiert) gegen schlecht gemachte Offline-Server vorzugehen, ist das noch keine Grundlage für ein entschuldbares Handeln.
> 
> Um genau zu sein diskutieren die meisten Befürworter von Offline Servern über die Zusammensetzung der Farbe Grau.



genau Noxiel 100%!
Die letzten Posts drehen sich um die Rechtmäßigkeit im Sinne von Gesetzen die dir ja scheinbar nicht soviel bedeuten... Weil was Blizzard sagt ist ja Gesetz nicht?


----------



## Noxiel (11. August 2007)

hoffi3d schrieb:


> genau Noxiel 100%!
> Die letzten Posts drehen sich um die Rechtmäßigkeit im Sinne von Gesetzen die dir ja scheinbar nicht soviel bedeuten... Weil was Blizzard sagt ist ja Gesetz nicht?



Ok, dann fehlt mir hier noch die Gegenthese warum Offline Server rechtmäßig sind. Denn Gesetze lese ich mir in der Regel immer durch, bevor ich mich zu etwas, ich zögere vor dem Gebrauch des Wortes halbgaren, hinreißen lasse.

Mir fallen so einige Gesetze gegen Offline Server ein, wenn ich mir nur einige dt. Gesetze zur Hand nehme. 

§ 202a Ausspähen von Daten
§ 263a Computerbetrug
§ 303a Datenveränderung
§ 106   Unerlaubte Verwertung urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke


Was die Thematik betrifft, warum Blizzard noch keine rechtlichen Schritte eingeleitet hat. Nun auch schlechte Werbung ist Werbung. 
Und wer vielleicht Blut auf einem desaströsen Server geleckt hat, der wird sich auch unter Umständen einen vollwertigen Account auf den offiziellen Servern zulegen. 

Aber hey, was weiß ich denn schon. Was Blizzard sagt ist schließlich Gesetz


----------

